# Rotating Jerky in Smoker?



## cajun smoke (Feb 4, 2012)

Last time I did a batch of jerky, I did 10lbs of round and that was enough to take up the top rack of my MES 40 (see pic). I would like to double that next time but that will require me putting jerky lower in smoker and closer to the heat source. Should I rotate the meat (move meat on top to bottom and vice versa) half way through the process or does it not matter?


----------



## big casino (Feb 4, 2012)

I did when I made mine I don't think it will hurt anything if you do


----------



## graystratcat (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't have an MES but if I were doing two levels of jerky in my Master Forge, I would switch them around about half way through the drying/smoking cycle.  I would also switch the jerky sticks around as to from front to back.  I know for a fact my Master Forge maps at different temps from top to bottom.  If you have 2 temp probes, you can easily map your MES and find out if you have a temperature variance from top to bottom.

-Salt


----------



## smoke king (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it is a good idea to rotate because of the differences in temperature throughout the MES.


----------



## bighouse627 (Feb 4, 2012)

That looks tasty Cajun! How do you them hanging from the rack? I want to try that one of these days.


----------



## cajun smoke (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks guys. sounds like i'll be rotating. 

Bighouse, i ran a wooden skewer through the tops of the strips and fed the strips through the rack. heres a link to my first jerky batch: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/116797/first-attempt-at-jerky-q-view-included#post_764698


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't in my smoke shack but I have even heat throughout the whole smoker. I would take the word of the MES guys. If there are is a little temp difference between your top rack and the bottom rack I would rotate as well. Sounds like a little rotating about half way through would be a safe bet. It isn't going to hurt anything thats for sure.


----------



## bighouse627 (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Cajun. Those things look amazing. Thanks for the link as well. I am going to have to try that soon.


----------



## cajun smoke (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah man go for it! you wont regret it!


----------



## grabber (Feb 4, 2012)

I do mine in a dehydrator.  Every 1 1/2 hrs., I rotate, top to bottom and front to back.  I do it for 6 hrs and this get's a more even product.  IMHO, all smokers, etc have hot and cold spots that give a different end product.


----------

